# Carson City Rendezvous D.O. and BBQ Cook offs



## ncdodave (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everybody!
I'd like to invite everyone to Carson City on June 13 for the BBQ competition to be judged on Saturday June 14 at 4 pm. This is a non-sanctioned event and would be great for those wanting to participate in their first competition. The 3 categories are brisket, ribs, and chicken and a team can enter in one or all three categories. We have free camping for those interested and want to get together for some good fun and great food, including out of site Dutch oven cooking and classes. Go to my website and fill in the information for the Carson City Rendezvous and I'll email you all the needed information and registration packet! http://castironitis.webs.com I hope to see you there and meet many of you who have helped with my modifications and other areas around here!


----------

